# Hamilton, Mo. Police Chief succumbs to injuries



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

On 11/5/05 Hamilton Missouri Police Chief David Weinmann died from injuries he had recieved from an off-duty motorcycle accident. On 11/3/05 Chief Weinmann was operating a 2000 Harley Davidson in Clay County, MO. when his motorcycle struck a deer. Chief Weinmann leaves behind a wife and three children. Mrs. Weinmann is also due to give birth to their fourth child at any time. This is a great loss to the rural community of Hamilton, MO. as Chief Weinmann was greatly respected and loved by members of the area.

Friends, Family Mourn Kansas Police Chief

*Story by thekansascitychannel.com*

Family and friends are mourning Hamilton Police Chief David Weinmann.

KMBC's Marcus Moore reported that Weinmann, 35, was thrown from his motorcycle after he hit a deer along U.S. Highway 69 in Clay County on Thursday. He was taken to a hospital in Liberty and later died.

Weinmann joined the police department in 1999 after serving several years in the Army as a field medic.

"He was a tough guy, a big guy, very muscular and very good at his job. But he had a huge heart. It's a rare combination," friend Matt O'Connor said.

In September, Weinmann reached out to Hurricane Katrina victims by driving truckloads of relief aid to Louisiana after the storm hit. Friends said he always made time for his children and his wife, who is expecting another child any day now.

"I'm honored to be his father-in-law. He gave my daughter everything a father could ask of a man," father-in-law Mitch Allen said. "He fought this with everything he had right up until the very end. The Lord took him."

David Weinmann Memorial Fund

c/o Hamilton Bank

111 N. Davis St.

Hamilton, MO 64644

Copyright 2005 by TheKansasCityChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

